# Wii #0189 - Resident Evil 4: Wii Edition (USA)



## shaunj66 (Jun 18, 2007)

^^wiirelease-0229^^


----------



## jaxxster (Jun 18, 2007)

sigh.....Pal?


----------



## sekhu (Jun 18, 2007)

finally it's out, but never heard of  PROMiNENT before. Have they released anything before? hope the PAL release is not too far away


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 18, 2007)

QUOTE(sekhu @ Jun 18 2007 said:


> finally it's out, but never heard ofÂ PROMiNENT before. Have they released anything before? hope the PAL release is not too far away


They also  released   Big_Brain_Academy_Wii_Degree _USA_Wii-PROMiNENT


----------



## jaxxster (Jun 18, 2007)

Isnt this a day early? Which is very rare for a NTSC U wii game to be dumped.


----------



## sekhu (Jun 18, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Jun 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sekhu @ Jun 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > finally it's out, but never heard ofÂ PROMiNENT before. Have they released anything before? hope the PAL release is not too far away
> ...



ah thanks. so it is a new group, interesting.


----------



## hanman (Jun 18, 2007)

i can't play this game...too scary


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm really looking forward to the PAL-release. My Wii isn't modded, so I'm going to buy it. Again (I already have the cube-version).


----------



## jaxxster (Jun 18, 2007)

what are the differences between this and the GC version anyways? Apart from wii controls?


----------



## KroBa (Jun 18, 2007)

Sick, I've been waiting for this. Hopefully it works on PAL, but oh well, it'll just be 4.5gigs down the drain, nothing of real significance.


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Jun 18, 2007)

This SHOULD work on Pal.


----------



## lenselijer (Jun 18, 2007)

but does it?


----------



## g.crow (Jun 18, 2007)

QUOTE(jaxxster @ Jun 18 2007 said:


> what are the differences between this and the GC version anyways? Apart from wii controls?




real widescreen support, bonus games from ps2 version.



btw guys, if you disconnect your wiimote you can play with the cube controller, if anyone prefers.


----------



## Marxian (Jun 18, 2007)

Does anyone know if the Biohazard 4 save files are compatible with this?


----------



## 123kid (Jun 18, 2007)

QUOTE(jaxxster @ Jun 18 2007 said:


> what are the differences between this and the GC version anyways? Apart from wii controls?



I think there's some extra content added from the PS2 edition.


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Jun 18, 2007)

Yeah this works on PAL.


----------



## RolandGilead (Jun 18, 2007)

How would you know Mr.America?


----------



## jaxxster (Jun 18, 2007)

we wont know for a few hours as this hasnt hit usenet yet.


----------



## adgloride (Jun 18, 2007)

Whoever tests it on PAL, can you tell us if it has a system update on it?


----------



## KTroopA (Jun 18, 2007)

QUOTE(jaxxster @ Jun 18 2007 said:


> we wont know for a few hours as this hasnt hit usenet yet.



where do you get that info from?


----------



## svenk91 (Jun 18, 2007)

only problem with wii version is that they "censored" it, no more limps falling off or blood.


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Jun 18, 2007)

That only the JPN version. Also, this has the 2.2 update according to my "sources" anyway. Anyway, you should do a System update via WiFi anyway.


----------



## g.crow (Jun 18, 2007)

jap version didnt update, why should us version?
anyway, you can disable that update section with wiibrickblockertool


----------



## jaxxster (Jun 18, 2007)

QUOTE(KTroopA @ Jun 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jaxxster @ Jun 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > we wont know for a few hours as this hasnt hit usenet yet.
> ...



From searching usenet


----------



## sekhu (Jun 18, 2007)

QUOTE(svenk91 @ Jun 18 2007 said:


> only problem with wii version is that they "censored" it, no more limps falling off or blood.



the censored version ONLY applies to the Japanese release. The gamecube release in Japan was also censored. The US and Eu release will not be censored AFAIK


----------



## KTroopA (Jun 18, 2007)

QUOTE(jaxxster @ Jun 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(KTroopA @ Jun 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(jaxxster @ Jun 18 2007 said:
> ...




heh, ok if u mean newzbin then touche


----------



## jaxxster (Jun 18, 2007)

yeh thats what i meant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wont be able to play this til tomorrow so no biggie about finding it now.


----------



## imgod22222 (Jun 18, 2007)

QUOTE(mars77 @ Jun 18 2007 said:


> jap version didnt update, why should us version?
> anyway, you can disable that update section with wiibrickblockertool


Assuming it doesn't only work on Super Paper Mario. SPM is the only game that updates the Wii, so quite frankly no one can say it'll work for other games because at the time of release, you could only do one test.


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Jun 18, 2007)

Big Brain Academy updates your Wii.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 18, 2007)

Just seen this on various torrent sites, if it works on PAL I'll get it for a mate.

If it doesn't work on PAL you'll only have to wait till 29th anyway so not that far away.

Think I might have to get a chip, don't think I can resist until something better comes out as theres some nice games coming out nearly every week!

Next week Pokemon Battle USA, Donkey Kong Taru Jet Race Japan, then Manhunt 2, Alien Syndrome, Guilty Gear  in July. MP3 & Space Station Tycoon in August. Great days! Still not as much as what the 360 gets but its gonna get better.


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Jun 18, 2007)

Well this works on PAL anyway so yeah.


----------



## GizmoDVD (Jun 18, 2007)

Cant find this anywhere.


----------



## Dankrigannon (Jun 18, 2007)

It was just Pre'd.  It is a file thats over 4GB.  Takes time to upload to public.


----------



## stormwolf18 (Jun 18, 2007)

QUOTE(GizmoDVD @ Jun 18 2007 said:


> Cant find this anywhere.



poor you

I still wonder why ppl post comment like this.
I hope you arent expecting to get a pm  with an attached iso.


----------



## KTroopA (Jun 18, 2007)

im on newzbin raping the F5 key  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  cme join lets bring the site down


----------



## stormwolf18 (Jun 18, 2007)

QUOTE(KTroopA @ Jun 18 2007 said:


> im on newzbin raping the F5 keyÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lamer


----------



## KTroopA (Jun 18, 2007)

QUOTE(stormwolf18 @ Jun 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(KTroopA @ Jun 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > im on newzbin raping the F5 keyÂ
> ...









lets not bring this thread down.

/sits on the fence


----------



## stormwolf18 (Jun 18, 2007)

aint there a rule that says ''we dont care if you can or cant find a rom/iso'' ?


----------



## Dirtie (Jun 18, 2007)

QUOTE(mars77 @ Jun 19 2007 said:


> btw guys, if you disconnect your wiimote you can play with the cube controller, if anyone prefers.


Any chance that this brings the laser back rather than the crosshair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 18, 2007)

QUOTE(GizmoDVD @ Jun 18 2007 said:


> Cant find this anywhere.


Try private torrent sites. And don't ask for an invite to one, I need them to invite myself!


----------



## Emteze (Jun 18, 2007)

It does. Play's exactly like GC version then.


----------



## phoood (Jun 18, 2007)

Damn.  It's times like these I wish I had a Wii.


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Jun 18, 2007)

Is there a way to play with the classic controller?


----------



## tgc_9013 (Jun 18, 2007)

QUOTE(phoood @ Jun 18 2007 said:


> Damn.Â It's times like these I wish I had a Wii.


If people who don't know what a Wii is read this, they'll find you strange


----------



## gEist (Jun 18, 2007)

found it ;D


----------



## g.crow (Jun 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Dirtie @ Jun 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(mars77 @ Jun 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > btw guys, if you disconnect your wiimote you can play with the cube controller, if anyone prefers.
> ...



yes, it does


----------



## IBNobody (Jun 18, 2007)

Why use newzbin to track releases? They're okay, but you're better off tracking them with the IRC request websites like abgx.net.


----------



## GizmoDVD (Jun 18, 2007)

QUOTE(stormwolf18 @ Jun 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(GizmoDVD @ Jun 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Cant find this anywhere.
> ...



Chill dude. Just making a post that I can't find it on any torrent sites yet. Did I sit here and beg for it?


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 18, 2007)

QUOTE(tgc_9013 @ Jun 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(phoood @ Jun 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Damn.Â It's times like these I wish I had a Wii.
> ...


I heard a child tell its parents that she wanted a Wii and her parents said that shes already been and that they're fed up of her going on about it. She kept on saying that she wanted to play Wii Sports and then they shouted at her saying something like "Don't be disgusting".






 Nintendo and their choice of name. When I got my Wii from Virgin I went in and said "Hello I need a Wii, help me relieve the wanting please"...well I thought it was funny.


----------



## captaincharisma (Jun 18, 2007)

I don't get it.  
Game is fun but i've already playe dit twice. wiimote controls add a lil bit to it but it hurts my arm to hold it straight for so long.


----------



## pipesfranco (Jun 18, 2007)

Just found it now I will confirm PAL status for real.

WORD!


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 18, 2007)

What chip have you got and did you need to patch it?


----------



## pipesfranco (Jun 18, 2007)

im grabbing it now take an hour...i got wiikey and i will try it unpatched first


----------



## jimmyjam (Jun 18, 2007)

QUOTE(pipesfranco @ Jun 18 2007 said:


> Just found it now I will confirm PAL status for real.
> 
> WORD!



On Usenet?


----------



## ilostmyshoes (Jun 18, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmyjam @ Jun 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(pipesfranco @ Jun 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Just found it now I will confirm PAL status for real.
> ...



Yeah, its on usenet.


----------



## Dazimus (Jun 18, 2007)

It's being upped to a.b.g.wii now


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 18, 2007)

Revolutiontt has it too, which is fairly quick for them they usually take a day or so. Not many uploaders but its currently going at 600k/bs which aint too bad seeing I've got Fast Show and Doctor Who torrents going as well.


----------



## Da Foxx (Jun 18, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Jun 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(tgc_9013 @ Jun 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(phoood @ Jun 18 2007 said:
> ...


The parents are stupid. They didn't bother trying to understand what the child was asking. I would have asked, "What is this Wii?"
This the reason why I say Nintendo Wii, not just Wii.

Back to topic. Resident Evil 4 has just been added to my list of why you should mod your Wii. Would you want to spend your money on a game that you've played already? I don't even feel like renting it to try it either. If you haven't played it go buy it. It will add a good look to your collection.


----------



## pipesfranco (Jun 18, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Jun 18 2007 said:


> Revolutiontt has it too, which is fairly quick for them they usually take a day or so. Not many uploaders but its currently going at 600k/bs which aint too bad seeing I've got Fast Show and Doctor Who torrents going as well.



Hope your getting and sharing classic doctor who not this pile of T.Davies bag of crap...like watching a mills and boone play!


----------



## yus786 (Jun 18, 2007)

can someone else please confirm that it works on pal machines as i need confirmation from more than one person before downloading it hehe

regards

yus786


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 18, 2007)

Theres two confirmations here already, also got one person somewhere else saying it works on Wiikey without patch on a PAL machine.


----------



## b0ng0 (Jun 18, 2007)

Now I really have to get one of those:


----------



## KTroopA (Jun 18, 2007)

fuck newzbin ive gone straight to grabit. dling nw  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i see 89 rars, is that it?


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 18, 2007)

QUOTE(KTroopA @ Jun 18 2007 said:


> fuck newzbin ive gone straight to grabit. dling nwÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty much.


----------



## gamermole (Jun 18, 2007)

sod it im gonna download it and try it on my pal wii. if it trys updating im gonna scream like a little bitch and turn it off


----------



## GizmoDVD (Jun 18, 2007)

QUOTE(b0ng0 @ Jun 18 2007 said:


> Now I really have to get one of those:



Sweet. I am SO getting that.


----------



## KTroopA (Jun 18, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Jun 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(KTroopA @ Jun 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > fuck newzbin ive gone straight to grabit. dling nwÂ
> ...




cool thx


----------



## spokenrope (Jun 18, 2007)

QUOTE(GizmoDVD @ Jun 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(b0ng0 @ Jun 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Now I really have to get one of those:
> ...



I think this one looks the coolest:






I have no idea about performance, though.


----------



## jonm (Jun 18, 2007)

this anyone know if this supports 480p on a PAL wii?


----------



## gamermole (Jun 18, 2007)

also the file im downloading is apparently only 2.9gb or maybe 3.6gb is this correct?


----------



## GizmoDVD (Jun 18, 2007)

QUOTE(gamermole @ Jun 18 2007 said:


> also the file im downloading is apparently only 2.9gb or maybe 3.6gb is this correct?



Still waiting for mine to start


----------



## gamermole (Jun 18, 2007)

well mines started just wondering if that file size is ok lol. seems alittle small to me


----------



## Elritha (Jun 18, 2007)

Mine is 4.37 GB, the size of a normal wii iso. 2.9/3.6 sounds a bit small. Don't think they can rip the garbage out of the image just yet.


----------



## g.crow (Jun 18, 2007)

4.xxgb

that gun seems as you still have to push the a button?!


----------



## gamermole (Jun 18, 2007)

QUOTE(mars77 @ Jun 18 2007 said:


> 4.xxgb
> 
> that gun seems as you still have to push the a button?!



yes i thought that about the gun shame though as it looks sweet. well ill see if the files ok the name also starts with xxx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  lol, but the files are named p-re4.part001 and so on, so it seems ok lol and i own this on the cube completed it and still play it today but im just wondering is the wiimote alot beter for this game? and are the graphics slightly improved?

either way the graphics on umberella chronicles look liek they will wipe the floor with re4


----------



## thekid (Jun 18, 2007)

works on pal with region free


----------



## GizmoDVD (Jun 18, 2007)

QUOTE(thekid @ Jun 18 2007 said:


> works on pal with region free



Ugh, still waiting for mine to start downloading.


----------



## jhoff80 (Jun 18, 2007)

I'd assume not, but is there any possibility of taking my complete (one playthrough) save file for the GC version and using that in the Wii version?  I know if I was Capcom I'd have tried to do that, so I'm hoping, even if its unlikely.


----------



## ozzyzak (Jun 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Da Foxx @ Jun 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(hadrian @ Jun 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(tgc_9013 @ Jun 18 2007 said:
> ...




Here's an idea, don't play it.  If you've already played it, why download it just to have another copy.


----------



## pipesfranco (Jun 18, 2007)

I was hoping my save game from the J version would work but it doesnt....noooo!


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Da Foxx @ Jun 18 2007 said:


> Back to topic. Resident Evil 4 has just been added to my list of why you should mod your Wii. Would you want to spend your money on a game that you've played already? I don't even feel like renting it to try it either. If you haven't played it go buy it. It will add a good look to your collection.


Ok for me I love the game on the GC but I only ever had a pirate of it, when I eventually went to buy it the Wii version rumours came about so I didn't. I love this game and will buy the Wii version eventually, some people don't understand why I would do this when I'm getting a chip one day. Its not just about supporting Capcom and their developers its about me wanting to properly own a game I love. And whether or not its two years old its still worth the money as its a classic game.


----------



## GizmoDVD (Jun 18, 2007)

You guys are getting lucky being able to download it already. Cant find a torrent that works for it.


----------



## aardvarks (Jun 18, 2007)

its on usenet 2hr to get, will let you all know


----------



## tjas (Jun 18, 2007)

I loooove that boxart!!


----------



## Dean333 (Jun 18, 2007)

By chance is the file name correct?


----------



## AlBa (Jun 18, 2007)

Can someone who burned this US release confirm that it's not censored plz (i mean limbs go off, head splash,etc...)


----------



## kewell79 (Jun 19, 2007)

i can confirm it works on PAL and that is NOT censored


I just got my head cut right off


----------



## MC DUI (Jun 19, 2007)

Awesome game when I played and finished it on the PS2 a few years ago.

Have fun playing everybody, I'll probably give this one a miss.


----------



## kristijan08 (Jun 19, 2007)

glad i never finished the gc version (the wii controller will make this more enjoyable)... now if i can only get passed not shitting my pants i should be able to finish it


----------



## SeanoRLY? (Jun 19, 2007)

Times like these makes me wish that I had a Wii


----------



## Hooya (Jun 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Dean333 @ Jun 18 2007 said:


> By chance is the file name correct?



yeah, it's correct.  Check less popular channels.


----------



## Dean333 (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanx


----------



## patz (Jun 19, 2007)

Does it work on Japanese wii?


----------



## aligborat69 (Jun 19, 2007)

Just a quick message to confirm a few things, unlike the Japanese version, this works without having to change your screen settings. I tried the Jap one which forced me to switch from 480p mode which i use with my component cable. 

* The USA game works with wiikey on PAL systems.

* I patched with regionfrii, works totally fine, burnt at 16x, Verbatim DVD+R, no problems. 

* Doesnt look cencored to me, but not played enough. 

* Loving the point and shoot element.

Wonderful :-)


----------



## jhoff80 (Jun 19, 2007)

The needing to use the joystick instead of using the Wii remote to turn is horrible, in my opinion.


----------



## supo (Jun 19, 2007)

It is certainly not censored.  After playing for 1.5 hours the controls are totally natural.  I'm loving this game, and it is very much worthy of the $30 price tag.


----------



## jhoff80 (Jun 19, 2007)

Oh, and no way to import the GC save, I might have to wait until someone uploads a save with a complete playthrough.


----------



## Slave (Jun 19, 2007)

Anyone sped walkthought'd it? Anyone has a save game of the "restart" game and could possibly upload it to www.wiisave.com ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I already beaten the NGC version... I dont want to re-do it completely to Then have access to the new goodies lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks!

(sorry for the double post)


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Jun 19, 2007)

Does this work with the classic controller?


----------



## Redsquirrel (Jun 19, 2007)

it works with GC... classic pad im not sure.

hell, im gonna play through it even though i done it before on the GC version.


----------



## Dazimus (Jun 19, 2007)

Haven't been on it too long, just moving around the village. Impressions so far are that it's very good, I like the controls (although the general movement and turning is taking some getting used to) and feel I'd prefer them more using the Wiimote to aim than a normal pad.

Also having no problems with aiming like Eurogamer's review said they had aiming problems.


----------



## sekhu (Jun 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Dazimus @ Jun 19 2007 said:


> Haven't been on it too long, just moving around the village. Impressions so far are that it's very good, I like the controls (although the general movement and turning is taking some getting used to) and feel I'd prefer them more using the Wiimote to aim than a normal pad.
> 
> Also having no problems with aiming like Eurogamer's review said they had aiming problems.



What are the aiming problems you speak of?


----------



## aligborat69 (Jun 19, 2007)

There are no aiming problems, its an excellent game, well worth the update, im a bit confused though. There is a release called: Resident.Evil.4.Wii.Edition.NTSC.BrickBlocked-Cyn which the nfo says has the Update removed, yet it did not ask me to update when i tried the original release. I only patched with regionfrii for my PAL machine, which is upto date with updates, but shouldnt the Wii normally ask to update, even if you are upto date?

Sounds werid to me, just looked like it had no update in the first place, so whats with the brickblocker repost?! LOL


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Jun 19, 2007)

How did people rate this a 64%?


----------



## aligborat69 (Jun 19, 2007)

Review

We all know RE4 is an amazing game and probably the best Resident Evil game ever made, but the new controls give it something we all wish it had in the first place.

I see this as a perfect gap filler until Umbrella Chronicles is unleashed. 

Not only that, but its being released with a very good pricetag, £29.99 GBP retail, but online stores are selling it for £24.99 GBP, for a new release (ok its an old title) a price like that is very considerate and not taking advantage. In fact alot of wii games are well priced, which i feel really helps with the system sales.

I own all RE games originals and although im playing RE4Wii with Wiikey, i will most likely get the original for my collection later on :-)


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 19, 2007)

Just been playing this at a mates, its the best version! The knife is more useful with the controls too. It looks a lot sharper as well and though its a lot easier as its easier to aim you still get the sense of "urgency" like you did in the GC version.

Always rated the GC one 9 half out of 10, this one is a 10! Well done to Capcom for putting the effort in.


----------



## Dazimus (Jun 19, 2007)

Eurogamer review

http://www.eurogamer.net/article.php?article_id=77839

"Since it's only £25, you might as well take a punt if you haven't already played it. It's just a shame that one of the best ever action games has become another casualty of the Wii controller. Indeed, for a controller that was supposed to herald a new dawn of inclusive gaming there are a lot of third-party publishers who have yet to get their heads round it. Presumably, when they decided to create a Wii version of Resident Evil 4, Capcom envisaged an even more inclusive version of the best ever action game. What they got is a game that now looks dated, and plays exactly the same but with worse controls. Not exactly a new dawn."

Bashes the control scheme and the visuals as they don't look next-gen. Not sure if the guy realised he was playing on a Wii when he says the graphics look dated next to 360 and PS3 games ... well, obviously!

Shoddy review.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 19, 2007)

I don't think it looks the least bit dated, and worse controls? Wiimote betters it.


----------



## aligborat69 (Jun 19, 2007)

I never have and never will base my view on a game purely on reviews. Theres games which have got 4/10 which i actually found fun! (Not speaking of just wii, but throughout all video game history). I think that eurogamer review was just one guys opinion, he perhaps just doesnt like the control scheme... but then i love it and find it much better that you can actully shoot the enemies exactly where you want to and not just shoot "at them".

This is easily the best version of the game and even though the ps2 came out a year later and Sony guys boasted extra content, the Gamecube one still felt better and with the new aiming controls its brilliant on Wii.

I cant think of a game which the controls have been a problem, and if you really really dont like how it is, you do have the option to play using the GC pad. But trust me, controls are natural and definitely work amazingly well.

Roll on Umbrella Chronicles... Yeah baby


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Dazimus @ Jun 19 2007 said:


> Shoddy review.


Seconded! That review was plain horrible.

I ordered the Wii version since the USA GCN version I already own doesn't work on my PAL Wii and actually I don't want to get another Freeloader/AR because this is the only imported game I own for GCN. Although I didn't play through it on GCN. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Does anyone of you know if the German version will be fully uncut with all the extras this time (as it wasn't on GCN)? I ordered from play.com to be on the safe side and I don't mind playing it in English. I'm just curious.


----------



## aligborat69 (Jun 19, 2007)

My USA RE4 GC worked on my PAL Wii but i have Wiikey. 

The Wii Edition is simply fantastic :-)


----------



## Vater Unser (Jun 19, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Jun 19 2007 said:


> I don't think it looks the least bit dated, and worse controls? Wiimote betters it.


I have to agree that the controls are better (it's so much easier to do headshots now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), but a game that's 3 years old *does* look dated...no matter how good it looked at the time...pretty much every game on the Wii will look dated, because the graphics are far behind the X360 or PS3...there's no way around it

that being said, if you're a lover of RE4 and you've played through it on the GameCube several times, it won't hurt you to play it again on the Wii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If you had enough after playing through RE4 once, the Wii version doesn't offer much to get you back to playing...the controls make aiming much easier, but that's all that's new...it's still the same game after all - don't spend any money on it if you already have the GC or PS2 version...

PS: since it hasn't been confirmed yet: this game *does not* auto-update your Wii, even without patching it with the WiiBrickBlocker


----------



## uf0k (Jun 19, 2007)

Does not seem to work with a wiid chip?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyone else got it going on a Wii with a Wiid?


----------



## sekhu (Jun 19, 2007)

QUOTE(uf0k @ Jun 19 2007 said:


> Does not seem to work with a wiid chip?Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...



have you tried patching it?


----------



## uf0k (Jun 19, 2007)

QUOTE(sekhu @ Jun 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(uf0k @ Jun 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Does not seem to work with a wiid chip?
> ...



Yes used RegionFrii to change it to PAL


----------



## aligborat69 (Jun 19, 2007)

I played the original release yesterday and there was no signs of any updates or attempt to update and i have a PAL wii. Think its some mis-information somewhere. Unless it only tries an update if it detects old firmware?!


----------



## SaiZou (Jun 19, 2007)

ummm i still get the problem with the screen shifted down a bit and i am really getting annoyed how do i fix it?


----------



## gamermole (Jun 19, 2007)

damn ive just got home and found out the file i downloaded only contains files from 1 to 69  and it says i need 70 to resume unzip. approximately howmany parts am i missing?


----------



## g.crow (Jun 19, 2007)

89 rars


----------



## gamermole (Jun 19, 2007)

ok thanks for that ive just found the missing rars lol damn i really wanted to give this a blast tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ohwell goodjob i booked tomorrow off work


----------



## orangefiery (Jun 19, 2007)

does this work on a ntsc-j console?


----------



## Retal (Jun 19, 2007)

This is one of the shittest topics I have ever read with loads of discussion about rars and usenet and torrents and just general shitfaced shitfucking shitness. Nobody is interested in whether or not you can pirate this game yet. No, seriously. Nobody.

EDIT: Except maybe the FBI.


----------



## gamermole (Jun 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Retal @ Jun 19 2007 said:


> This is one of the shittest topics I have ever read with loads of discussion about rars and usenet and torrents and just general shitfaced shitfucking shitness. Nobody is interested in whether or not you can pirate this game yet. No, seriously. Nobody.
> 
> EDIT: Except maybe the FBI.



yes i must admit i can see where your coming from 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and can i ask how your post made this topic anybetter?


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Jun 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Retal @ Jun 19 2007 said:


> This is one of the shittest topics I have ever read with loads of discussion about rars and usenet and torrents and just general shitfaced shitfucking shitness. Nobody is interested in whether or not you can pirate this game yet. No, seriously. Nobody.
> 
> EDIT: Except maybe the FBI.


Intrestingly enough, you could say the exact same thing about your post.

Anyway, RE4Wii FTW.


----------



## jonm (Jun 19, 2007)

confirmed working with classic controllor! but I'm not leaving it on to see if it's any good, cause it's time to stand up and point


----------



## Retal (Jun 19, 2007)

QUOTE(jonm @ Jun 19 2007 said:


> confirmed working with classic controllor! but I'm not leaving it on to see if it's any good, cause it's time to stand up and point


Do try not to leave any stains.


----------



## korven (Jun 19, 2007)

I've only skimmed through this thread so I don't really know if someone has posted this.
Anyway, this game doesn't work in 50Hz on PAL Wii with WiiKey.


----------



## aligborat69 (Jun 20, 2007)

My wii is permanently on EDTV/480p setting because i use the component cable, and it definitely works on that. Otherwise try 60hz, should work!


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Retal @ Jun 19 2007 said:


> This is one of the shittest topics I have ever read with loads of discussion about rars and usenet and torrents and just general shitfaced shitfucking shitness. Nobody is interested in whether or not you can pirate this game yet. No, seriously. Nobody.
> 
> EDIT: Except maybe the FBI.


Might I say that you have (your favorite word) for brains.


----------



## mhbx (Jun 20, 2007)

can anyone tell me where the EASY (still scary 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) mode is?
tnx


----------



## jonm (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Retal @ Jun 19 2007 said:


> Do try not to leave any stains.
> 
> 
> too late. I wished you'd warned me earlier
> ...



I'm (almost) sure the easy mode was only on the PAL version for the GC, it's probably the same for the Wii.


----------



## gamermole (Jun 20, 2007)

ok as dumb as this sounds how do you lot tell if it doesnt work on your wiis? ive burnt it to disk but when i insert the disk it says theres a disk read error and it wont load the disk at all. is this a sign of it not working on my wii as its ntsc or is it just a bad burn?

ok well i eventually got onto the resi4 menu and it flickers on the top and bottom of my screen like of where it should be plain black in widescreen. also i cant select any of the options from the menu as it crashes the game. i think i may just wait for a pal release


----------



## aligborat69 (Jun 20, 2007)

Could be a bad image you got, a bad burn or the video mode not supported by your tv?


----------



## AWESOME_noob (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Retal @ Jun 19 2007 said:


> This is one of the shittest topics I have ever read with loads of discussion about rars and usenet and torrents and just general shitfaced shitfucking shitness. Nobody is interested in whether or not you can pirate this game yet. No, seriously. Nobody.
> 
> EDIT: Except maybe the FBI.



Do you really think the FBI is interested if you can pirate this game or not?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










or should i put an extra lock on my bedroom door?


----------



## lenselijer (Jun 20, 2007)

why is the game not fully widescreen on my pal wii @ 480p with official component cable


----------



## jonm (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(lenselijer @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> why is the game not fully widescreen on my pal wii @ 480p with official component cable



dunno mate, fills every pixel on my TV at 480p and I'm also using the official component cable on my PAL Wii.


----------



## Opium (Jun 21, 2007)

I just started playing it. What am I meant to do in the village? I get to the village and always end up dying. I run out of ammo and everyone swamps me and kills me


----------



## wabo (Jun 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> I just started playing it. What am I meant to do in the village? I get to the village and always end up dying. I run out of ammo and everyone swamps me and kills me


You must resist for a certain time, then something will happen that will let the story go on. Just try to stay alive, that's all you need to do.


----------



## ksponge (Jun 22, 2007)

This is the best game out on the wii in my opinion.  I never played any other version so it's all new to me, much more variety than the other games, and more interesting.


----------



## AWESOME_noob (Jun 22, 2007)

YES!! just to confirm DOES work on PAL with wiikey wit Regionfree patch..
Regarding the game- it totally ROCKS!!! but i wish the graphics where cleaned up a little for the wii..


----------



## bluetieman (Jun 23, 2007)

QUOTE(gamermole @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> ok as dumb as this sounds how do you lot tell if it doesnt work on your wiis? ive burnt it to disk but when i insert the disk it says theres a disk read error and it wont load the disk at all. is this a sign of it not working on my wii as its ntsc or is it just a bad burn?
> 
> ok well i eventually got onto the resi4 menu and it flickers on the top and bottom of my screen like of where it should be plain black in widescreen. also i cant select any of the options from the menu as it crashes the game. i think i may just wait for a pal release



I have the Resident_Evil_4_Wii_Edition_USA_Wii-PROMiNENT release and have a similar problem...when I insert the game, the WII turns on, but an error screen comes up and says to restart the WII...I don't ever get the to RE4 start up screen.  Could this be a bad burn?  Anyone?


----------



## gamermole (Jun 26, 2007)

QUOTE(bluetieman @ Jun 23 2007 said:


> QUOTE(gamermole @ Jun 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > ok as dumb as this sounds how do you lot tell if it doesnt work on your wiis? ive burnt it to disk but when i insert the disk it says theres a disk read error and it wont load the disk at all. is this a sign of it not working on my wii as its ntsc or is it just a bad burn?
> ...



just to let you know i sorted mine. it wont work under the 50hz setting i switched it to 60hz and have no probs at all now


----------



## bluetieman (Jun 26, 2007)

QUOTE(gamermole @ Jun 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(bluetieman @ Jun 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(gamermole @ Jun 20 2007 said:
> ...



Thanks!  I reburned and it worked (must have be an unrar issues).


----------



## D_player07 (Jul 12, 2007)

so how did u change the setting of 50 hz to 60 hz?


----------

